# MTB-Rennserie Ostbayern 2015 (Nachfolger OTV-Cup)



## SuperSamuel (18. November 2014)

Hallo Leute.
Mal eine kleine Vor-Ankündigung für 2015.
Es wird wohl sehr wahrscheinlich eine MTB-Rennserie im Bereich "Bayerischer Jura" 2015 geben.
Genaue Termine stehen noch nicht fest, jedoch wird es zwischen April bis September sieben Veranstaltungen vom Stundenrennen, CC, EZF bis Marathon geben. Auch Kinderrennen wird es geben.
Veranstaltungsorte: NM, AS, KEH, NEW
Weitere Infos demnächst...
Gruss Thomas Loehlein


----------



## scalpel567 (22. November 2014)

http://www.oberpfalznetz.de/sport/4389419-637-mountainbiker-auf-neuen-pfaden,1,0.html

termine sind noch nicht 100% sicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kordl (13. Januar 2015)

Gibt es schon neue Infos.


----------



## SuperSamuel (13. Januar 2015)

Die Gesamt-Homepage ist gerade in Bau.
Das CC-Rennen in Kümmersbruck fällt wohl weg, dafür kommt ein Rennen im Landkreis Regensburg dazu.
Ansonsten kaum brennende News.


----------



## scalpel567 (14. Januar 2015)

Die Homepage geht hoffentlich bis Ende Februar online.

Für alle die ihre Saison schon planen gibt's hier schon mal die Termine 

19.04.15 Cross Country (SG Painten)

01.05.15 Cross Country (Team Babo Abensberg)

16.05.15 MTB-Einzelzeitfahren (evtl. Sprint-Veranstaltung für die Jugend-Klassen) (Outdoor Batzhausen e.V.)

27.06.15 Cross Country (TV Altenstadt)

08.08.15 Marathon (Cross Country oder Technik-Wettbewerb für die Schüler-Klasse) (SV-Freihausen)

12.09.15 3-Stunden-(Team-)Rennen mit Sonderwertung für Jura-Cup (RSC Neukirchen)

alles weitere (Punktesystem, Ausschreibungen ...) gibt's dann auf der Homepage 

bis dann
mfg
Stefan


----------



## scalpel567 (9. Februar 2015)

endlich ist es soweit wir sind online 
http://www.jura-mtb-cup.de/


----------



## SuperSamuel (13. Februar 2015)

http://acrossthecountry.net/offroad-notizen-legenden-rennen-im-hegau-neue-serie-in-der-oberpfalz/

Kleiner Bericht zur Serie...


----------

